# My new car



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

http://drbiggly.fireprooftech.com/drbiggly/300Z/DSCN1127.JPG

Picked it up on Sunday with only 63k original miles.

It's NA btw.

What do you think?

Cam
Aspen_2.5RS


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Dats a BEAUTIFUL ride---wut do U got planned for it????


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks. Plans?.....well more like dreams right now.

I'm going back to school and I have to pay for that. But at least I don't have to make car payments anymore.

In the future though I may put some springs and shocks on it.

Aspen_2.5RS
Cam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet ride. wish i had one.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice car. My friend has a grey 3z. It's awesome but he never washes it....doesn't have that shine like it used to.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride i don't c to many gray...all i see are red and black

Gl with it


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Sweet Car. Even if it is NA.


----------

